# Gran gol di Seedorf a Dida. Botafogo Gremio. Video



## admin (14 Luglio 2013)

Gran gol di Clarence Seedorf, segnato all'ex portiere rossonero Nelson Dida nel corso della sfida tra il Botafogo ed il Gremio.

Video da Youtube qui in basso


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2013)




----------



## sheva90 (14 Luglio 2013)

Che classe.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Luglio 2013)

che fenomeno, abbiamo avuto la fortuna di vincere tutto con in squadra uno dei centrocampisti più forti degli ultimi 20 anni, grazie clarence


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2013)

Beccati 'sta nerchiata Didastro


----------



## Hammer (14 Luglio 2013)

Eccezionale, eccezionale. Mi ha ricordato il VERO Seedorf.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Luglio 2013)

Un altro maledetto che si è rimesso a giocare dopo aver lasciato il Milan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Un altro maledetto che si è rimesso a giocare dopo aver lasciato il Milan.


È il Brasile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È il Brasile.



Ok,ma non è che in Brasile le porte sono più larghe eh.
Da noi ogni tiro finiva contro la bandierina


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ok,ma non è che in Brasile le porte sono più larghe eh.
> Da noi ogni tiro finiva contro la bandierina


Sì ma non è che ad ogni tiro gli partono 'ste legnate precise e potenti.


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2013)

Che campione. Se avesse avuto la voglia di rimanere con noi giocando meno avrebbe ancora fatto grandi cose. Alla Giggs.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Luglio 2013)

Il Professore


----------



## Graxx (15 Luglio 2013)

che esplosività...mamma mia..


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Luglio 2013)

Mi ha ricordato molto 2 gol: uno che fece all'Inter nel derby del 3-2 in rimonta e l'altro che fece alla Juve con la maglia dell'Inter.
Cosa dire di Clarence? Uno dei centrocampisti più forti degli ultimi 20 anni, classe immensa.
Un centrocampo con Pirlo, Seedorf e Gattuso in piena forma non lo scambierei mai con Xavi, Iniesta e Biscuits.
E' vero, il Barcellona ha vinto tantissimo e gli stessi giocatori hanno vinto 2 Europei e un mondiale con la Spagna, ma il Milan di Ancelotti con questi giocatori nel bene o nel male ha dato spettacolo per 5 anni ed era piacevole da vedere anche per i non tifosi rossoneri.
A mio avviso, nella Champions del 2007, datemi pure del pazzo, Seedorf è stato più determinante di Kakà, basti pensare al ritorno contro il Bayern o alle due semifinali contro lo United.
Giocatori così non ne nascono sempre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2013)

si ma ragazzi stiamo parlando del brasile dove era forte anche il pancione Ronaldo e Masturbinho sembra ancora correre..dai non scherziamo ...


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2013)

In Brasile dove i ritmi sono decisamente blandi può dire ancora la sua, ma in Europa NO. Per il calcio europeo è strafinito da anni.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (15 Luglio 2013)

Grande Seedorf! Era e sarà sempre il mio centrocampista preferito!


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Luglio 2013)

In Brasile fa ancora la differenza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Luglio 2013)

Che bello vederli con un'altra maglia, è fantastico essere liberi


----------



## pennyhill (21 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che bello vederli con un'altra maglia, è fantastico essere liberi



Ancora più bello vedere che sono stati sostituiti da delle mezze


----------



## Livestrong (21 Luglio 2013)

Botafogo che é primo in classifica tra parentesi


----------



## Hammer (21 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che bello vederli con un'altra maglia, è fantastico essere liberi


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Luglio 2013)

*Sidòrfi*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> *Sidòrfi*


Gooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllasso di Sidòrfi


----------

